# Hello from a Newbie in Manchester UK!



## Christopherski (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys and girls! Bit of a newbie to the boarding world. Did a beginner course a week ago at Chill Factore with a friend and have been practising a few nights a week! So far ive managed to land on my tailbone about 4 times! Anyone reccomend a good protector to pick up before i go back on the weekend?

Anyone from close by that goes to Chill Factore regularly?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ya Forcefield boom shorts are excellent for coccyx protection, there's a few brits on here including myself I ride at Chill but if you're looking for more people to ride with join my fb group whiteout snowsports there's 300 of us that ride regularly all over the UK.


----------



## Christopherski (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi francium, thanks for that. I'll look into getting one! I've just joined the group and been accepted too. I have a friend that I have started boarding with but as we are both beginners and her falling over and not finishing the first course i've been on my own. She'll be up and boarding with me soon once shes done the rest of the course. (soon hopefully). Would be nice to meet others that board there too!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cut and paste from a reply

Learning how to fall is initially more important than learning how to turn.

The general idea is to hit the biggest body part. Basically it’s tuck, cumble and roll. And bring your hands up to your chest/breasts/man boobs...grab those titties and tuck your elbows to your ribs. Grabbing your man boobs should become an instinctive survival response. Thus when you hit you will be hitting with your torso, chest, shoulders, thighs or a butt cheek. Go with the fall but crumple. 

So if you are following backward, you want to go loose in the knees, sit but sit towards a butt cheek (not directly on the old tail)...and continue to roll on to your back...backwards roll. If you are falling forwards try to first impact to a side of the knee or thigh (not a direct hit to the knee…but glancing), then crumbling up to your thigh, hip, torso, shoulder and lastly your helmet. It’s all about going with the fall....tucking, crumbling, rolling or sliding with the fall...and then let it slide out til you burn off some speed. Nowhere do you put your hands or arms out to break the fall.

As a beginner do the of above. As you progress into the advanced level you can learn to use the momentum of the fall to keep going and end up back on your board continuing your direction of travel. During this phase you will also learn how to fight through the fall and amaze yourself that you didn’t biff.

Another beginner skill, is how to get up efficiently. By roll or lay back on your back, raising your board above you and then twisting your hips to one side then follow through with your torso to rollover onto your knees and then squat and rise. Also learn how to set your your edge and then merely squat or bend over to do up your bindings.


----------

